# Anorectal manometry



## hbeard (Mar 15, 2012)

My providers have begun doing anorectal manometry at an O/P facility. They are placing the probes, balloons, etc AND interpreting the results. The billing office from the facility is telling me I should bill 91120 and 91122 with only -26 but I think this shows that the providers ONLY intrepreted the results but didn't necessarilty do the work of placing the equipment; and modifier -52 doesn't seem quite appropriate either. I think I should bill these codes with no modifiers and let the facility bill the TC. Has anyone else run across this situation? 

Thanks for your input!


----------

